
Ask HN: What is the transition from cubicles to open office like? - meri_dian
Found out our office is going to be turned completely open concept soon. This will be a big change as right now we all have cubicles, which I like because they give some sense of privacy and help to muffle the overall noise level.<p>I&#x27;ve never worked in an open office before. For anyone with experience working in open&#x2F;closed (cubicled)&#x2F;semi-closed offices, which did you prefer? What should I expect?
======
RNeff
Overall productivity will drop by 50% or more. Everyone will start wearing
headphones. Recruiting will suffer. The better programmers will leave. Short
answer: death spiral.

